# [tuxonice] Problème avec acpiphp

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai récemment acquis un IBM x31 avec sa station de travail se connectant sur 

le port x3 ainsi qu'une batterie supplémentaire se connectant également sur 

le port x3.

Si je branche la station de travail ou la batterie pc éteints, pas de 

problème, au démarrage tout est reconnu, en revanche si je connecte ces 

éléments machine allumé rien n'est détecté.

Pour faire l'installation je me suis aidé de cet article : 

http://www.brixandersen.dk/papers/X31/X31.html

J'ai beau chercher avec google je ne trouve aucune information là dessus.

J'ai compilé en module acpiphp et acpiphp_ibm mais lors du chargement du module j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```
WARNING: Error inserting acpiphp (/lib/modules/2.6.24-tuxonice-r4/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko): No such device

FATAL: Error inserting acpiphp_ibm (/lib/modules/2.6.24-tuxonice-r4/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp_ibm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

Un dmesg me donnant :

```
acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

acpiphp_ibm: Unknown symbol acpiphp_unregister_attention

acpiphp_ibm: Unknown symbol acpiphp_register_attention
```

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ? (je suppose que la démarche est la même avec 

l'ensemble des portables IBM)

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Tanki

salut

j'ai moi aussi recupéré un X31 au boulot

j'ai installé une *ahem* ubuntu et j'ai mis un kernel fait à la mano, un 2.6.24 vanilla

je n'ai jamais eu aucun pb du fait du bon support pour ces machines

brancher la station en cours d'utilisation ne m'a jamais posé de pb de reconnaissance

le seul pb que j'ai c'est undocker la station en cours d'utilisation, il switche pas sur batterie du portable

si tu veux mon .config je te le filerai mais pas tout de suite paske là je suis au boulot et que mon portable il est à la zonmai  :Smile: 

a+

----------

## SnowBear

Je le veux bien oui, histoire de comparer  :Wink:  .

----------

## SnowBear

Je viens de faire un test avec un vanilla :

- acpiphp se charge sans problème

- en revanche acpiphp_ibm ne se charge toujours pas 

:/

----------

## Tanki

re salut

voici un lien où j'ai mis dans une archive mon .config ainsi qu'un lspci car je sais qu'il y a différents types de x31 tout du moins ils n'ont pas forcément le même matériel 

mon kernel a tout compilé en dur dedans (chuis pas méga fan des modules) sauf pour le wifi ipw2100 powered

en espérant que cela te conviennes  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

Je vais tester, merci  :Wink:  .

----------

## SnowBear

Après test : toujours le même problème, le branchement de la station lorsque le système est chargé ne fait rien (j'ai bien l'évènement acpi mais par exemple, le lecteur cd n'est pas reconnu).

----------

## Tanki

ah wai le lecteur cd

moi j'ai que le floppy que je n'utilise pas

ya pas une histoire de hotplug ata ou qque chose dans le genre ?

sinon, as tu consulté le site http://www.thinkwiki.org/ des fois ?

c'est dédié aux IBM TP et c'est plutôt bien fourni

surtout cet article : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_hotswap_UltraBay_devices

----------

## SnowBear

Je vais regarder  :Wink:  .

L'autre jour quand j'ai voulu retourner sur thinkwiki le site était down et j'ai oublié depuis.

----------

## loopx

tu as un problème de chargement de module ... tu as vérifié si le truc "module auto-load" est bien activé ?

----------

## SnowBear

 *loopx wrote:*   

> tu as un problème de chargement de module ... tu as vérifié si le truc "module auto-load" est bien activé ?

 

Il l'est oué  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Bon ben voilà, j'aurais essayé au moins   :Laughing: 

l'important, c'est de participer non ?   :Cool: 

 :Arrow:   []

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'important, c'est de participer non ?  
> 
>   []

 

Rhooo c'te postcount++ déjà!

ah bon, moi aussi?

----------

